# Daily Insurance



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

New car is almost sorted so I need to Mot the old one. So I need daily insurance to get it to the garage and back. Any recommendations? A new company or existing one I use for my car. Almost thought I was covered tpft on mine for other cars but realised that's for cars not owned by me.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Ive used Cuvva for short term insurance, done though an app and easy enough can be done by the hour, day or week etc, not the cheapest for a longer end of short term but to cover a few days isn't to spiteful. Used it to cover the black fiesta for the drive home and a day or two after while I still had the red one and got it switched over awaiting copart to take it away.

You can also usually call your insurer see if they can cover you for short term for the old one while your in-between, will be a small payment but sure can be done


----------

